# Microquiet 3600 lp stalls after i put door on it



## John Kilbride (Sep 17, 2008)

Stange thing....i take the door off my 3600 lp onan and it starts and runs fine. Put the door on and after 2 mintues or little less it dies. I restart it and leave the door off and runs fine. 
Things i have tried:
replaced door with cardboard ....same result
checked remote wiring pigtail to see it it was hitting or grounding out ....wigggled it with door off nothing!!! still runs
check rubbing of spark plug ...lol no electric surge on skin
oil level is fine

level 3 code
1 blink and then 4 blinks

HELP!!! 
thank you in advance


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 17, 2008)

Re: Microquiet 3600 lp stalls after i put door on it



Sounds like it is running out of air. All engines will do that if starved for air. Check venting of air to Carb.

Brother set a generator in a cargo trailer to keep it out of weather. After a few minutes, same thing happened to him.


----------



## John Kilbride (Sep 17, 2008)

Re: Microquiet 3600 lp stalls after i put door on it

sorry yes i checked the filter....clean. with the door off and running fine i even tried to smother it for air, it stumbles and then recovers


----------



## John Kilbride (Sep 17, 2008)

Re: Microquiet 3600 lp stalls after i put door on it

it doesnt "sound" like it it a slow death of air ...more electric...like running fine then blam off


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 17, 2008)

Re: Microquiet 3600 lp stalls after i put door on it

sorry, maybe someone else has a better idea.


----------



## John Kilbride (Sep 17, 2008)

Re: Microquiet 3600 lp stalls after i put door on it

no appreciate it very much, i will continue to trouble shoot....this is a strange one


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

Re: Microquiet 3600 lp stalls after i put door on it

u got a code 14 then ,, is there any swtiches on the unti that might come in contact with the door ,, sorry ,, jsut getting info on this


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 17, 2008)

Re: Microquiet 3600 lp stalls after i put door on it

I have it on authority that Rod is on the way......


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 17, 2008)

Re: Microquiet 3600 lp stalls after i put door on it

man he beat me to the warning  :laugh:


----------



## John Kilbride (Sep 17, 2008)

Re: Microquiet 3600 lp stalls after i put door on it

i dont think so ...i have tried to look for anything protruding ....nothing obvious.....it will run for about 2 minutes fine with the door on and then die...im sorry for my igrnorance ...i have tried the common things


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

Re: Microquiet 3600 lp stalls after i put door on it

well to let u know ,, i am reserching the codes now ,, but if i remember right ,, a code 14 is fuel related ,, but nt sure for sure ,, but i'll let u know ,, btw is this the first time u had this prob ,, ???? and also if not was it doing any funny things before this ,, sorry agian just getting mor info


----------



## John Kilbride (Sep 17, 2008)

Re: Microquiet 3600 lp stalls after i put door on it

no, it has been fine ...i think a 14 code is over voltage ...this is with nothing running on it just the gen running without giving power to anything


----------



## John Kilbride (Sep 17, 2008)

Re: Microquiet 3600 lp stalls after i put door on it

correct myself.....over frequency


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

Re: Microquiet 3600 lp stalls after i put door on it

hmmmmm i came up with a nbon listed code ,, but it maybe over voltage,, but there should have not been any overvoltage ,, since it's not online ,, and it don't make since on the runnin with the cover off ,, that will not have anything to do with voltage ,, but i am still cking into it for u ,, bare with me and us here


----------



## John Kilbride (Sep 17, 2008)

Re: Microquiet 3600 lp stalls after i put door on it

someone mentioned that it might be the demand regulater ....the diaphram inside causing it to die. not sure if i believe that....it runs fine with the door off and the cover completely off. i have been blowing a fan on it while the door/cover is off so it doesnt overheat


----------



## John Kilbride (Sep 17, 2008)

Re: Microquiet 3600 lp stalls after i put door on it

oh trust me i thnak you in advance....im a knuckhead with mechanical. if you need me to fix your computer im there for you....I am a IT Manager


----------



## John Kilbride (Sep 17, 2008)

Re: Microquiet 3600 lp stalls after i put door on it

http://www.klenger.net/RV_General/Electrical_Generator_Installation/onan-3600-operators-manual.pdf


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

Re: Microquiet 3600 lp stalls after i put door on it

ok ,, well lets get down to the nitty gritty on this ,, does it run fine with a load on it ??? door on or off ??? also over frequency does not make sense on the door ,,, does it have a winter summer setting ??? jsut poking here ,, if it does set it to the summer mode ,, although i don't think it will matter ,, since it was working fine before ,, but to let u know i am still cking into it for u ;;;  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## John Kilbride (Sep 17, 2008)

Re: Microquiet 3600 lp stalls after i put door on it

im not sure if this one has a summer /winter setting....i love in central fl so kinda hard to tell summer to winter lol. Yes i ran my washing machine in my garage on it and a fan...also put a power circular saw as well....i see it do like it always does with the surge of power and delivering the amount it needs with the little shake like all gens do but then runs fine


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

Re: Microquiet 3600 lp stalls after i put door on it

well that settles that ,, i am having probs with my ISP tonight ,, and been getting logged off and on ,, but i did put a call into a friend of mine ,, who happens to work for cummins ,, and i left a mesage with him ,, and i am very sure i'll get a call back in the am from him ,,,, if that is ok with u ,, he's good ,, and i worked for cummins a few yrs ago ,, but i have been out of it for some time ,, but he'll help me out ,, u'r not in need of the set as of now are u??? if so ,, i can call the 24 hr # at cummins ,, and get a tech right now ,, if U ARE NOT in need of the set ,, then wait and see what others come up with on here ,, if no help ,, then i will be in contact with u tomm sometime ,, and i will prolly have an answer by then ,, oh BTW welcome to the forums


----------



## John Kilbride (Sep 17, 2008)

Re: Microquiet 3600 lp stalls after i put door on it

no not in need ...i bought a industrial size generator to run my 5th wheel for now, its gasoline and is very loud. my preference is my onan , but tomowor is more than fantastic. thank you thank you thank you


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

Re: Microquiet 3600 lp stalls after i put door on it

well glad to be of some help ,, but i will be back in touch tomm for sure ,, with a right or wrong answer to u'r prob ,, but u know it's still puzzling ,, about the door ,, it's new one on me ,, but u never know what u can find new ,, when u'r in this kinda repair bussiness    :approve:  :approve:


----------



## LEN (Sep 17, 2008)

Re: Microquiet 3600 lp stalls after i put door on it

OK it runs fine door off. Put door on it dies. Put cardboard on it dies. Runs fine under load door off.  Is there a possibility of exaust leak into the closed space?
Still think its starving for air. Try cutting a hole in the card board door replacement away from the edge, like 4" in diameter and near the air filter area. Then try again.
Good luck.

LEN


----------



## C Nash (Sep 18, 2008)

Re: Microquiet 3600 lp stalls after i put door on it

Does your have a altitude adjustment on the carb?


----------



## John Kilbride (Sep 18, 2008)

Re: Microquiet 3600 lp stalls after i put door on it

i dont see one....i have looked at the manual and where it would be on the unit and dont see one


----------



## C Nash (Sep 18, 2008)

Re: Microquiet 3600 lp stalls after i put door on it

Mine has the adjustment on the carb but it's the 5500.  John, just wondering about running the gen with the cover removed. I know you said you had a fan but I think the cover is designed to make the flow of air come up through the cylinders for cooling so I don't know if the fan helps or not for this. I really don't know just a thought because I know they are not supposed to be run for long with the cover off. These are the typy problems that drive you batty.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

Re: Microquiet 3600 lp stalls after i put door on it

i agree nash ,, i didn't have time to call today about it ,, but it does seem funny that it will only run with the cover off ,, it still sounds like an airflow prob to me ,, i wish i could email the set to me ,, that way i could have hands on ,, but since this is not star trek and we don't have a transporter on here ,, i'll just type the best advice i can ,,,     :approve:  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Kirk (Sep 19, 2008)

Re: Microquiet 3600 lp stalls after i put door on it

While no mechanic, I did make a living for 40 years trouble shooting and suggest there is a clue somewhere in the facts here. If the door, or covering the door way makes some kind of difference, they what changes with it's closure?

It sounds as though the air flow or pattern of air flow has to play a part. I would try to cover the door with a tarp or something that will allow me to see what the air does when the door is on. If the tarp is ballooning out toward you, that means that the genset is drawing air up into the space as it should but if it sucks in, that means that for some reason it isn't getting cooling air into the box as normal.

 Could there be a critter nest in the inlet to the cooling fan that normally blows up into the housing? As I remember, there is an air intake that then blows up and discharges into the containment box of the set, and the hot air is then forced out of the bottom, around the generator and engine? Isn't there a duct where that air is drawn into the set which might be blocked by something?

The fact that it will start and run for even a minute or two leads me to believe that this isn't a problem directly associated with the door, but rather something that can be overcome by leaving the door open. If the air path is blocked, might it be shutting down from over temperature?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 19, 2008)

Re: Microquiet 3600 lp stalls after i put door on it

That is what I said in the beginning.  It is running out of air.  Engines need air to run.


----------



## C Nash (Sep 19, 2008)

Re: Microquiet 3600 lp stalls after i put door on it

I would agree with what Ken (GTS) told him in the first post but I was assuming that he then checked where the Gen intake air came in.  After rereading I think he misunderstood Ken and thought Ken was talking about the air filter.  So I would advise going back to Ken's first suggestion and searching for something obstructing where the air enters the gen.
.


----------



## LEN (Sep 19, 2008)

Re: Microquiet 3600 lp stalls after i put door on it

Thats zactly why I said cut a hole in the card board and see.
Also have you done anything around the gen that could possibly block the intake air supply like insulation??

The curious need more info

LEN


----------



## John Kilbride (Sep 20, 2008)

Re: Microquiet 3600 lp stalls after i put door on it

the door has  6 4 inch slits in it for air and when i put the cardboard gets held there by the vacum getting created from the cooling fan running, i have cut holes in the cardboard. Although i dont rule out air flow.....with the door on it practicly sucks the pants off me when my leg is next to the 6 slits and i can feel the heavyflow of air coming out of the outtake vent under the unit....the unit seems to get air.....

i read above and maybe there is a exhaust leak....maybe it isnt the QUANTITY but QUALITY of air....it not only needs air but more importantly it needs OXYGEN!!! i will look

Thanks fellas....keept you all posted


----------



## ironart (Sep 24, 2008)

Re: Microquiet 3600 lp stalls after i put door on it

John.....Is this unit mounted in your coach or just sitting on the ground..???    It may be stupid but there are air intake holes that need to be cut in the base of the mount..(See Templet) for the cooling air to enter the unit....If those are not open the unit will over heat and stop...    Just a Thought


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 24, 2008)

Re: Microquiet 3600 lp stalls after i put door on it

I am installing a Generac right now in a fifth wheel.  The air intake is from the bottom, as Ironart suggested.  Door on or off, it runs.


----------

